# ZelGear 1-year USA Anniversary Sale Event



## ZelGear (Feb 17, 2016)

We are celebrating our first year in the US by offering our customers $100 off the purchase of BeaveR-2 and $150 off OtteR-4. Sale ends July 1-st. Contact us through zelgear.com.


----------

